
How to remotely debug Java and JSP with Eclipse - jvmhost
http://www.jvmhost.com/articles/remotely-debug-java-jsp-eclipse
======
llcoolv
ive been doing it for at least 8 years - how is this news?

~~~
EdSharkey
I learned what jwdp stands for. Never bothered to research that.

As for remote debugging a hosted JVM, I would worry about opening a debug port
like that to the interwebs. Doesn't this create another attack surface with
which to undermine the JVM?

~~~
jtheory
We use this most often to connect to a development environment which is
running locally anyway, but you can achieve the same effect (without opening
ports to the general internet!) with port forwarding over SSH; then you just
connect to "localhost" on your selected port, which forwards to selected port
on "localhost" on the remote server.

It probably goes without saying that you wouldn't enable this on production,
in any case -- hitting a breakpoint wouldn't be nice to whoever hits it!

